# multi Algae on wood, glass and leaves



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had my tank up for about 1 1/2 months with top soil under gravel attempting the NPT process. I now have some of this green spot algae on my glass (it is difficult to rub off and I'm probably going to need a glass scrubber pad) but it hasn't affected my viewing of the tank. I also have a few areas of staghorn algae on a few leaf edges and stems but it isn't too bad either at this time. On my driftwood is this short carpet-like beautiful bright green algae and it looks nice to me but I'm afraid that it will eventually spread out of control and attack my plants and it does seem to be the fastest growing type in my tank. Would it be effective to pull the wood out and with H2O2 treat the spots on the wood that have the algae? If so, what concentration of H2O2 is best to use? My 3 otos, 2 bristlenose and grass shrimp won't eat it.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Those are all very different types of algae. If you choose to exterminante the algae on driftwood with H2O2, use a dental syringe. I've had pretty good success with using the stuff from the drug store right out of the bottle. You want it to contact the algae long enough to start and more or less stop bubbling. It's light activated so keep that in mind.

Then do a water change.

Sounds like your nutrients are whack. This is common though with a new set up. Especially El Natural- it's hard to know what's in there.

What kind of soil did you use? If it's got fertilizers, you might be in trouble.


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

For now the algae on the wood along with the java moss is so nice looking to me that I want it to stay. When it gets out of control on the wood guess I'll take it out and treat it. Plants are looking fine ATM.



Emily6 said:


> What kind of soil did you use? If it's got fertilizers, you might be in trouble.


I used some $1.25 bag "Hapigro" top soil without any ferts added to the bag.

you can see by the barnacles the green stuff and on the wood to the left also. isn't it beautiful?


----------

